# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Price Lock Option

## Ripkened

I was wondering what everything thinks about the Price lock option on Kickstarter for the 3DMonstr.  How much can we expect the price to increase by once the KS campaign is over?  I'm seriously considering backing this, but I've seen too many KS projects fail or fall flat on their faces.  I'm in love with the huge build size this printer offers, but I don't know if I want to risk it.  That's why I'm really considering the price lock option.

----------


## 3dm

Hi, Ripkened,

I'll let others chime in on the opinion part of your question. But as far as the price, our current plan is that T-Rex-12 will go up by $400-500, T-Rex-18 by $650-$750, and T-Rex-24 by $900-$1,000. That decision will be made right at the close of the KS campaign, just before we go to the Burbank show on 1/31.

Ben.

----------


## ImaginationProgress

I'd say go for it.  It doesn't cost too much and locks you in, so that you can decide to buy or not to buy after you see how the printer turns out.  Also you might be able to get some reviews on it prior to making your decision, since others will already have time to try it out.

----------


## DangerousThing

I went for this option. Mainly because I can't afford a 3DMonstr T-Rex-Gold(4) right now. I have money coming in later this year, but not right now, unfortunately.

----------

